# Brute Force 750, Tree rubs, Math, & Brain Buckets



## shawn30 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think I've posted a video here before. Just a ride from a couple of weekends ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laEsi-ZA-tA&list=UUBsK8u1UWX5HTXFlG1EWLkA



+









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------

